# ترنيمة الساعة 6 (اجمل ترنيمة ممكن تسمعها لاسبوع الالام)



## حبة خردل (26 مارس 2010)

*

التحميل
من هنا*



اسمعوها هتعجبكوا








































*†††*​


----------



## SALVATION (26 مارس 2010)

_شكراا لتعبكم وخدمتكم_
_جارى التحميل..._​


----------



## oesi no (26 مارس 2010)

*مينا ماكس
شكرا لاتهامك اختك فى المسيحية بالسرقة 
المداخله المحذوفه رجعت خطاة كتير لحضن الكنيسة وجابت ناس اكتر للمسيحية
ربنا يرحمنا 
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (26 مارس 2010)

SALVATION قال:


> _شكراا لتعبكم وخدمتكم_
> _جارى التحميل..._​



Thx Salvation
GBU​

*مــينا ماكس

انا رسمت صورة بأيدي بفكرة تــانية خاالص

ممكن بقي تركن علي جنب*​


----------



## Coptic Man (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا علي الترنيمة

وتغيير اسم الموقع ليس بشئ وحش او خطأ يا اخ مينا 

ولا يصح ان تتكلم بهذا الاسلوب

شكرا حبة خردل علي الترنيمة​


----------



## مينا ماكس (27 مارس 2010)

*انا معاك ماشي يغير اسم المواقع عادي مش بتفكر معايا لانه كدة الناس بتسمعة الترنيمة مش مهم من انهي مواقع بس انا لا اتكلم في الحتة ديه انا اتكلم لماذا شال اسمي من عليها وحت اسمو*


----------



## toty sefo (27 مارس 2010)

*شكرا ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## oesi no (27 مارس 2010)

*ايه رأيك يا اخ ماكس دلوقتى 
غيرت الصورة خالص 
اهم حاجة متزعلش 
*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 مارس 2010)

*
ترنيــتمه جميله


شكــــــــــــرا ليـــــكم



سلام الرب يســـــــوع​*


----------



## naro_lovely (27 مارس 2010)

*حلوة قووووووووووى بجد ميرسى ​*


----------



## حبة خردل (28 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> ترنيــتمه جميله
> 
> 
> ...




*شكراً لك استاذي*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
​


----------



## حبة خردل (28 مارس 2010)

toty sefo قال:


> *شكرا ربنا يعوضك*​



*مرسي ليكي انتي يا قمر
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (28 مارس 2010)

naro_lovely قال:


> *حلوة قووووووووووى بجد ميرسى ​*



*الشكر ليك انتي يا قمرايه علي ردك القمر زيك
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (28 مارس 2010)

*oesi_no \\ Coptic Man










*​


----------



## مينا ماكس (28 مارس 2010)

*ولا يهمك يا عم بس هيا تأمر *


----------



## سامح2800 (28 مارس 2010)

مسيحي بروحي وجسمي


----------



## yassergege (30 مارس 2010)

It's a nice feeling when you know that: Some 1 love u, Some 1 miss u, Some 1 need u. But it feels much better when u know that: Some 1 DIED 4 u. That is JESUS. His destiny was the Cross, His purpose was Love, His reason was You. God bless


----------



## اشرف موريس (31 مارس 2010)

*شكر اا على الترنيمة*


----------



## حبة خردل (2 أبريل 2010)

> مسيحي بروحي وجسمي



مرسي ليك علي مرورك​


yassergege قال:


> It's a nice feeling when you know that: Some 1 love u, Some 1 miss u, Some 1 need u. But it feels much better when u know that: Some 1 DIED 4 u. That is JESUS. His destiny was the Cross, His purpose was Love, His reason was You. God bless



what words
Nothing is better than jesus 's love
Thanks,god bless you​


اشرف موريس قال:


> *شكر اا على الترنيمة*



الشكر ليك انت علي مرورك الجميل​


----------



## anosh (3 أبريل 2010)

*ميرسى كتييييييييييييييييير على الترنيمة 
و جااااااااااااااااااارى التحميل​*


----------



## حبة خردل (3 أبريل 2010)

anosh قال:


> *ميرسى كتييييييييييييييييير على الترنيمة
> و جااااااااااااااااااارى التحميل​*



مرسي ليكي انتي يا قمر

وكل سنه وانتي طيبة


----------

